# Best Glue For T Nuts Into MDF



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi all,
I've been getting various bits and bobs to make up a couple of jigs. The tablesaw tenoning jig and the drill press table and fence from the Woodsmith book, shop built jigs and fixtures.

I saw Evo-Stik Multi-Purpose Impact Adhesive as being good for gluing metal to mdf.
Says forms an instant bond, not sure if should use to glue in pronged T nuts in drilled hole in mdf. As might not have time to bang in the nut before glue sets. What would be the best glue to use and availble in the UK? I can't find a threaded insert tool anywhere in the UK, anyone ideas where can get?
Cheers guys,
Pete.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Peter, I use epoxy. It does a good job on holding T-nuts..


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd go with epoxy, too. I like press-in's myself. I've had good experiences with some I got from McMaster-Carr here in the states.

McMaster-Carr
If you narrow by "wood" and "grooved and barbed" on the left side of the page the ones I like best are the second on the list. No adhesive needed.

Found these guys - Threaded Inserts
Hope you find what you need.

GCG


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gaia said:


> Hi all,
> I've been getting various bits and bobs to make up a couple of jigs. The tablesaw tenoning jig and the drill press table and fence from the Woodsmith book, shop built jigs and fixtures.
> 
> I saw Evo-Stik Multi-Purpose Impact Adhesive as being good for gluing metal to mdf.
> ...


Peter, I've used lots and lots of Tee nuts and never needed to use any adhesive, the four prongs and a tight hole being sufficient.
Evo-Stick, now that rings a bell, that was the first contact adhesive that came on the market in England around 1950.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I've never felt that T nuts needed any glue if the hole for them is made the correct size. For repairs I've sometimes resorted to epoxy to hold the T nut in place when the hole around it has been damaged, but I've seen two occasions where people had used the T nuts incorrectly. They had inserted the T nuts on the wrong side of the board and, of course, they pulled right out. T nuts have to be installed from the back side of the board so the pulling force pulls the T nut deeper into the hole. The prongs need to point toward the direction of the pulling force. They serve to anchor the nut and also prevent it from turning. 

Charley


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

argoknot said:


> Peter, I use epoxy. It does a good job on holding T-nuts..


OK thanks John.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> I'd go with epoxy, too. I like press-in's myself. I've had good experiences with some I got from McMaster-Carr here in the states.
> 
> McMaster-Carr
> If you narrow by "wood" and "grooved and barbed" on the left side of the page the ones I like best are the second on the list. No adhesive needed.
> ...


Thanks, for the UK link, Mcmaster, didn't realise, such a range of types of threaded inserts.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Peter, I've used lots and lots of Tee nuts and never needed to use any adhesive, the four prongs and a tight hole being sufficient.
> Evo-Stick, now that rings a bell, that was the first contact adhesive that came on the market in England around 1950.


OK thanks Harry, would no glue also apply to M6 pronged T nuts used in making knobs for the jigs?
Cheers.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Sure, so long as they are on the correct side of the knob, the outside so that they pull tight as the knob is tensioned.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Sure, so long as they are on the correct side of the knob, the outside so that they pull tight as the knob is tensioned.


I'm with you, thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I second the epoxy when needed. I seldom feel the need to glue them in though. On some jigs, ie. a cam board, they can sometimes get poked out if the screw is removed/replaced often.


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

*Thread Insert Tool*

Woodcraft carries thread insert tools in various sizes. If you don't have a store in your area you can order over the internet.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Dental acrylic*



Gaia said:


> OK thanks Harry, would no glue also apply to M6 pronged T nuts used in making knobs for the jigs?
> Cheers.


Hi, Peter.

My son is a dental technician. He was doing some dental mock-up and had some leftover mix of acrylic material. I put a T-nut inside a plastic cap and poured the mix into it. It was amazing, I had a knob for free. Now I am practicing with a cheaper acrylic to get the timing to do it better. I am also gathering the caps of all the plastic bottles at home. They come in different colors and measurements.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

If no epoxy is used, you can always bang it out to use elsewhere.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> If no epoxy is used, you can always bang it out to use elsewhere.


Ralph- 

LOL. Sorry. When I first saw this I had to look at it twice. Somehow in my mind it reminded of something along the lines of:

*"No t-nuts were harmed in the bonding of this project."​*


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Peter.
> 
> My son is a dental technician. He was doing some dental mock-up and had some leftover mix of acrylic material. I put a T-nut inside a plastic cap and poured the mix into it. It was amazing, I had a knob for free. Now I am practicing with a cheaper acrylic to get the timing to do it better. I am also gathering the caps of all the plastic bottles at home. They come in different colors and measurements.



Now I know why my dentures are so expensive.......:sarcastic:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

rwl7532 said:


> If no epoxy is used, you can always bang it out to use elsewhere.


You're so right Ralph,I've actually struggled in the past to remove some Tee nuts.
Yet another method is this one I made many moons ago, a plastic bottle top (dropped off a long time ago), a hex head bolt and filled with two part auto body filler.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Peter.
> 
> My son is a dental technician. He was doing some dental mock-up and had some leftover mix of acrylic material. I put a T-nut inside a plastic cap and poured the mix into it. It was amazing, I had a knob for free. Now I am practicing with a cheaper acrylic to get the timing to do it better. I am also gathering the caps of all the plastic bottles at home. They come in different colors and measurements.


here is a thread for you:

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/36214-milk-jug-knobs.html

following bobj3's advice, i have found fiberglass resin to be a great filler for plastic bottle tops.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I use Propel Nuts. I get them in 50 pound boxes. Spiral shank exterior, female threaded shank interior, washer rim - they hold better than a squirrel on an oak tree. No glue required. Gluing T-nuts can cause a ton of problems when insertion takes place and female threads crap-up with adhesive. These will literally hold more load than a hex nut of the same thread size - I've had them tested in laboratories to satisfy ASTM people.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> - they hold better than a squirrel on an oak tree.


Otis-
Was that a Eastern Gray Squirrel or Western Gray Squirrel? 

LOL. I was trying to imagine someone calculating the sheer and lateral forces of a squirrel hanging on to an acorn... (Inch pounds or PSI?)


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> Otis-
> Was that a Eastern Gray Squirrel or Western Gray Squirrel?
> 
> LOL. I was trying to imagine someone calculating the sheer and lateral forces of a squirrel hanging on to an acorn... (Inch pounds or PSI?)


It's just as easy as calculating the maximum air speed of a laden swallow. (please excuse the gratuitous Monty Python reference ... I couldn't resist)

GCG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I tried the Propel type a time or two they just didn't hold well for me, they broke free easy and started to just spin in the hole (in hard wood and softwood) ..I like to use the 3 prong type cut off real short to the washer face..(about 1/8" long or so the norm.)

No glue needed if the hole is drilled at the right size,I don't use ASTM people I just use my own test,they hold or they don't 

Router Forums - View Single Post - Jig Storage & Shop made Knobs

===



OPG3 said:


> I use Propel Nuts. I get them in 50 pound boxes. Spiral shank exterior, female threaded shank interior, washer rim - they hold better than a squirrel on an oak tree. No glue required. Gluing T-nuts can cause a ton of problems when insertion takes place and female threads crap-up with adhesive. These will literally hold more load than a hex nut of the same thread size - I've had them tested in laboratories to satisfy ASTM people.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Chris.

Thanks for the thread but now, I can say as Bobj3 wrote ¨"...at one time I did buy them (knobs) but no more..."

Best regards.


----------

